# Swiss Chard



## Claire (Jul 30, 2011)

My Swiss chard is going to be coming in gangbusters soon.  I usually sort of chiffonade it and use in stir fries and soups, or just toss with pasta.

I'm thinking of trying something different this week, with the first full crop, and that is making something like stuffed grape leaves.  Probably with ground lamb, Greek-type seasonings, and cook in white wine and lemon.  I'm debating putting rice in the filling.  Sort of a cross between stuffed cabbage and grape leaves.

Any suggestions on doing the above, or any other ideas for Swiss chard?


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 30, 2011)

I enjoy it steamed, chopped and creamed like creamed spinach.  Smells a little like beets and perhaps asparagus when it's being steamed.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2011)

chop and saute with onions garlic and feta cheese and wrap in philo pastry and bake or use in a quiche.  both really great


----------



## jennyema (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine has been going for awe and I've resorted to giving it away.  I've grown it for years and used it a million different ways, but mostly like how you would use spinach,

Your pseudo-grape leaf idea is very interesting....  I'm thinking that you might have to double up on the chard, as it's thinner than grape leaves.

I love stuffed grape leaves and the taste of chard so you have given me a good experiment if I cam get it together before the chard gets bitter.

Tnx!!!


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I enjoy it steamed, chopped and creamed like creamed spinach.  Smells a little like beets and perhaps asparagus when it's being steamed.



I have heard of using the stems of the chard as you would asparagus, and since I use rainbow chard (I don't remember what it is actually called) it would be pretty.  I've cooked beet greens before and they do taste almost the same.  These are just so pretty, I'm hoping I can get the red, orange, and yellow stems to show their colors.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 31, 2011)

Swiss Chard is one of the foundation vegetables for Croatian cooking its Croatian name is Blitvar, the link shows my wife making cheese and blitvah Burek Filo1 pictures by Hvar2010 - Photobucket


----------



## Fabiabi (Jul 31, 2011)

If you find you have too much of it to be able to consume in your cooking you could juice it and have it in shots. I'm a fan of vegetable juices and chard has many health benefits such as source of omega 3, immune boosting, vitamin K and C also a rich source of minerals. Not the most exciting suggestion I know but should you have too much then it's just another option.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dolmades are great with Chard and you could also chop, blanch and the freeze extra.
Make a cheese and chard quiche or make mini pasties with cheese and chard filling and freeze raw and pop them in the oven for a quick snack when you have guests.
Cooked chard with cheese sauce is great in lasagna or chopped and sauteed with slices of onion and curry paste as a side dish.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Bolas, I was thinking of making burek as soon as the weather cools anyway.  I usually use filo, but have some puff pastry in the freezer and may experiment with using that.  A little cream & goat cheese creamed together with chopped chard?  Will definitely try it.

Just looked at your photos.  Could not tell if the chard was put in totally raw or if it was blanched first.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone mentioned chard stems --- my mother used to steam or blanch the stems just until tender crisp.  When cool, she would dip them in beaten egg and then in seasoned bread crumbs.  She sautéed them in a little olive oil until brown and crisp.  They were always a favorite as a side dish with dinner.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's one of our hands-down favorite chard recipes around here.  It works great as a side to plain grilled meats/poultry or Mexican mains, & it also makes a wonderful filling for quesadillas.

*Breezy Chipotle Cheddar Chard
(Adapted From “Eating Well”)*


*Approx. 2-3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil*
*1 small onion, peeled & chopped*
*1 bunch chard (“Ruby” or “Rainbow” types are particularly good in this), stems and leaves separated; stems thinly sliced & leaves roughly chopped*
*1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes halved, or an approximate equal amount slightly larger tomatoes quartered or eighthed (is that a word? Lol!)*
*Approx. 1/3 cup chicken broth (or water)*
*Approx. ½-1 teaspoon ground “Chipotle Chile Pepper” (McCormick’s)*
*1/4 teaspoon coarse salt*
*Approx. 2 handfuls shredded sharp Cheddar cheese*
Heat oil in a large skillet. Add onion and *chard* stems and cook, stirring often, until slightly softened (not browned). Add tomatoes, broth, *chipotle* pepper, & salt, & bring to a simmer. Add *chard* leaves, cover, & continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until *chard* stems are just tender & leaves have wilted down (about 2-3 minutes). Scatter cheese evenly over the top of the *chard* and continue cooking just until the cheese is melted, (1 to 2 minutes more) & serve.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2011)

And here's our favorite "every day" Swiss Chard recipe.  Is a wonderful accompaniment to Italian-style fish or poultry, & also makes a nice omelet filling.

*Breezy* Sauteed Swiss *Chard*

1 bunch of Swiss *Chard* ( multicolored like “Rainbow” or “Bright Lights” is my preference, but ANY variety of *chard* is just as good & good for you!!)
Water 
Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
2-4 garlic cloves (depending on how much you like garlic)
crushed red pepper flakes to taste 
Grated Parmesan Cheese to taste 
Italian Seasoned Bread Crumbs to taste 

Fill a pot large enough to hold the *chard* with water & bring to a boil. 
Meanwhile, separate the *chard* leaves from the stems. Trim the stem ends & cut the stems into 1"-2" pieces depending on stem thickness. Roughly chop/slice up the leaves, keeping them separate from the stem pieces. When the water reaches a boil, add the stems & cook for around 5 minutes. Then add the leaves to the pot as well & continue cooking for another 1-2 minutes depending on leaf size & thickness. Drain in a colander. 
Heat a dollop (about a tablespoon or two) of extra-virgin olive oil in a skillet. Smash the peeled garlic cloves with the side of a large knife, sprinkle them with salt & chop (the salt will not only season, but will keep the garlic from flying around your cutting board as you chop it). Add the drained *chard*, minced garlic, crushed red pepper flakes to taste & stir until heated thru. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan & Italian Seasoned Breadcrumbs, stir again, & serve.


----------

